# What Type Of Moss?



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I started off with a small clump of this many years ago. Now I have it in all my tanks. I originally found it in a fish store labeled Java Moss and have always listed it that way as well as Vesicularia dubyana when I put any trimmings on aquabid. Now I see java moss listed under another scientific name (taxiphyllum barbieri) as well.

Which type of moss is this and what is the correct name for it? This is growing under ~2WPG, no CO2. TIA.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks like java moss to me. Have you tried growing it on like some driftwood?


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

there are two types u have the latter i guess


----------

